# BBC IPlayer



## skiingphil8888

Hi, having recently moved to Maadi from the UK, I'm unable to get any UK TV channels such as the BBC or ITV. I've been given a satellite box that gives me many middle east channels but nothing from Europe/UK. Having tried to browse the BBC's iplayer it seems Egypt is blocked. Any idea's how to overcome this and watch UK channels?


----------



## Widget

skiingphil8888 said:


> Hi, having recently moved to Maadi from the UK, I'm unable to get any UK TV channels such as the BBC or ITV. I've been given a satellite box that gives me many middle east channels but nothing from Europe/UK. Having tried to browse the BBC's iplayer it seems Egypt is blocked. Any idea's how to overcome this and watch UK channels?


It's not that Egypt is blocked from using i Player, you cannot use i Player outside the UK because they assume that you have no TV license so it won't work. Apparently there is a way round it by setting up a VPN (or something) but you would have to ask someone else about that as I have no idea about them (sorry). TBH though I have been back in Egypt a month now and don't miss UK TV at all.


----------



## GM1

you can search this forum or use google to ask your question.


----------



## Lanason

GM1 said:


> you can search this forum or use google to ask your question.



I just love that reply :clap2::clap2:

It's so helpful :eyebrows::eyebrows:

or you could put a post on this forum and hope someone knows the answer


----------



## GM1

If you type your question in Google you will find the answer, I am sure! I use it also if I have a question. It takes the same time, if you type it here or in Google, and in Google you have the answer instantly. I think a lot of people are too lazy to use the search or Google.


----------



## Lanason

GM1 said:


> If you type your question in Google you will find the answer, I am sure! I use it also if I have a question. It takes the same time, if you type it here or in Google, and in Google you have the answer instantly. I think a lot of people are too lazy to use the search or Google.


I use Google - but surely that's why we are here on an Egyptian forum to share our collective wisdom


----------



## aykalam

GM1 said:


> If you type your question in Google you will find the answer, I am sure! I use it also if I have a question. It takes the same time, if you type it here or in Google, and in Google you have the answer instantly. I think a lot of people are too lazy to use the search or Google.


Not when it comes to Egypt specific stuff, most of the time you will not find it on google. But whatever works for you :clap2:


----------



## PoleDancer

Widget said:


> It's not that Egypt is blocked from using i Player, you cannot use i Player outside the UK because they assume that you have no TV license so it won't work. Apparently there is a way round it by setting up a VPN (or something)


Is pretty much the right answer, though the restriction might be around broadcasting rights rather than ownership of a UK TV licence.

Two ways to access from outsude the UK include:


Using a free proxy server to access. Generally considered unreliable and carries potential security risks.
Using a paid for VPN service in the UK, where you connect to a UK server through a secure tunnel and then the iPlayer site sees you as connecting from the UK. I have (ahem) 'heard' that UK VPN Watch BBC iPlayer Outside UK works well.
 There is also a subscription based iPlayer international service on the way.


----------



## usexpatfree

*to watch iplayer*

I find that actually paying for a VPN service gives me much better bandwidth, and keeps the stream from constantly stopping. I assume that all the free ones just oversell their services and who knows what they do to make money off the people using the free service. 

I have been using a vpn service called Road Warrior VPN for the last year now. While I have actually been in the UAE, I have been watching some a lot of USA shows on hulu and UK shows on iplayer. 

It is a little bit of a pain to have to connect to the vpn each time I need to watch a show, but once it is connected it is barley noticeable. Plus knowing that I have a secure connection, and not being spied on by the hotel manager is great.

Hopefully this information has been helpful in getting around the silly restrictions.


----------



## GM1

> _Mgeni is a lightweight cross-platform browser for using Tor® to access websites with geographical restrictions.
> 
> For example, if you live outside the UK you could use Mgeni to view programs on BBC iPlayer._


 mgeni - Perspective Access Browser for Use with Tor - Google Project Hosting


----------



## hurghadapat

skiingphil8888 said:


> Hi, having recently moved to Maadi from the UK, I'm unable to get any UK TV channels such as the BBC or ITV. I've been given a satellite box that gives me many middle east channels but nothing from Europe/UK. Having tried to browse the BBC's iplayer it seems Egypt is blocked. Any idea's how to overcome this and watch UK channels?


You could download Expat Shield......or get Orbit/Showtime which you will have to pay for...that's assuming that it is back working again in Egypt.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> You could download Expat Shield......or get Orbit/Showtime which you will have to pay for...that's assuming that it is back working again in Egypt.


Showtime is indeed working - I ordered last Saturday at 4.30pm - a nice guy came at 8.30 and all was working by 9pm.

Beat that in the UK:clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> Showtime is indeed working - I ordered last Saturday at 4.30pm - a nice guy came at 8.30 and all was working by 9pm.
> 
> Beat that in the UK:clap2::clap2:


Well that's got to be a first in Egypt....lucky you.


----------



## GM1

you know that the topic starter ( skiingphil8888 ) did start TWO other topics, all questions, and never replied back or said: thank you? BTW his last visit to the forum was 8th of June.


----------



## hurghadapat

GM1 said:


> you know that the topic starter ( skiingphil8888 ) did start TWO other topics, all questions, and never replied back or said: thank you? BTW his last visit to the forum was 8th of June.


Well that's people for you........but hopefully the info will be usefull to someone else who has just arrived in Egypt


----------

